
Ex-Google Software Engineer Mike Wacker on the Company's Political Bias - jseliger
https://quillette.com/2019/07/04/quillette-podcast-41-ex-google-software-engineer-mike-wacker-on-the-companys-liberal-bias/
======
prvc
Warning: this is a podcast. Would have been nice to have had the highlights in
text form.

